# Doubles



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just started my 9 month old on double retrieves and I have a few problems I think. When I throw 2 dummies she marks both of them and I send her to the second one down since that is the last one she saw. Is that right even?

When I send her she goes half way there and then turns 90 degrees and goes to the first one thrown, brings it back no problem. Then when I line her up at the second one she does fine. Should I send her to the first one down?

Do I need to work more on singles and lining her up better? She does great on those so that is why I moved to doubles.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

1. Have 2 gunners out in the field.
2. Just have one gunner throw a bird.
3. when the dog brings back the first bird, leave the bird in the dogs mouth and have the second gunner throw a bird.
4. Remove the bird previously retrieved from your dogs mouth, and send for the bird thrown by the second gunner.
5. You have just run 2 singles with the mechanics of a double.

I think you will find that running "doubles as singles" will cure your problem.

Always send for the last bird down with a young dog, selection for a bird other than the last one down is an advanced concept you can teach later. Keep your marks far enough apart to avoid this temptation your describing when the dog is young. Once your dog understands "go as sent" and can stop on a whistle, you will have the tools to correct for "not going as sent". For now, just try to set up your doubles for success.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

One crutch to prevent switching is to use a building or fence inbetween the two marks. Stand at the corner of the building, one mark down one wall, one mark down the other. That way the dog has to come back to you to get to the other dummy.

This is just something to get started with. You'll want to move on once you get the mechanics of a double in place.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

If you are in the same boat that I am in (train alone)Teach them on a check cord at first, keep the marks close.when she understands what you want take the check cord off. :wink:


----------

